# 2010 CPT code updates



## DebbiePottsEngland (Aug 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me when there will be a list of the new, revised, and deleted CPT codes.  And on what website am I likely to find the list.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tgessinger (Sep 18, 2009)

You can go to www.cms.hhs.gov and find the ICD-9 Changed, Deleted and new codes. when you pull up the site on the left hand side you will find the information you are looking for.


----------



## cyndeew (Sep 23, 2009)

*2010 CPT Changes*

I would be interested in seeing a list of 2010 CPT Code changes. Is it just not available yet?

Thank you for posting the ICD9 changes, though.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 23, 2009)

*2010 cpt*

I understand the final won't be ready until November for CPT.


----------

